# Lifestyles of the riich and famous?



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*Lifestyles of the noveau riche and famous?*

Everyoine knows Tiger Woods, the golf pro..who made millions not only playing golf tournaments but promoting products such as GM Buick etc..
Now as it often happens with those who come across new found wealth, "golf groupies" follow these stars around and sooner or later.they "get together" in ways that a married man shouldn't..ahem!

Well Tiger forgot that a vengefull wife can cause a lot of damage not only to his finances, and his career..but in other ways as well...obviously Elin N...is accustomed to being pampered and spoiled beyond our wildest dreams...and when you are spoiled, you are never satisfied with the curves that life throws at you..especially when you get half a king's ransom
(100 million) but no alimony payments. 

<from online sources>
Elin Nordegren bought a $12 million home in North Palm Beach, Fla., but didn't like it, and has plowed the whole thing with a bulldozer and a wrecking ball. 
The house, which had six bedrooms and eight bathrooms, is now just rubble, with no word yet on what is going to replace the beautiful building you see above, but I guess when you have nine figures in the bank, it doesn't really matter what you want. <end quote>
http://ca.eonline.com/news/check_out_elin_nordegrens_dream-house/284694

Now why would someone buy a house with only 6 bedrooms and 8 bathrooms.?
Something is definitely wrong with this mansion. My house has 4 bedrooms and 1.5 bathrooms...and that's enough bathrooms for me....now perhaps the previous owner may have had a medical issue and had to have those 8 bathrooms...4 on the lower level?..and 4 on the upper level..

or 3 upstairs? + 3 downstairs? + 2 in the basement (if there was one?)

Elin..you have to be the nuttiest ex-wife I have ever heard..and I thought my ex is nuts..but you take the cake on the "nutbar" scale! 

Now Tiger isn't exactly broke from his divorce experience either..apparently he bought a 12 acre estate in Fla for a measly 35 million and spent 15 million "renovating the old broken down shack" with such improvements as:

6400 square foot gym, media room (super deluxe big screen tvs), swim up bar, (for those lovely 20 yr old models he's dating), elevator, reflecting pool outside, lap pool for fitness..and 8 car garage for his luxury vehicles..
not to mention luxury yatchs. 
Although Tiger is not as rich as he once was, he's not yet a bowery bum either...so play on Tiger..play on!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Clearly I should have put more emphasis on "marrying well"


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Clearly I should have put more emphasis on "marrying well"


You must mean "marrying into money'?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you need to reframe. If I had $100 million, I would be OK with putting 25% into my home. That might involve buying a fixer-upper.

Because, if I only had $2 million, I would have to put $500k into my residence. So it is the same issue. It is about asset allocation. As Steve has said, they are tearing down $4 million properties in West Van to get location x 3.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

It's all very good for the economy! Spend, spend, spend and south Florida has been especially hard hit. She is just trying to do her part.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Wouldn't it be so much easier to buy a parcel of land and simply build on it, why buy a place like that to tear it down....


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Not much vacant oceanfront land in south Florida or southern California. Same thing is happening all over Vancouver and Toronto.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

In fifthteen years some other 1%er will look @ elin's place and say "perfect" now i just got to gut this gawdy outdated tired looking [email protected] hole lol

When you think about it its all realitive.

I don't think its nutbar,look at it in its context.....12 million for a ocean front property,the house that sits there was probably not even considered.....lifestyles of the rich and famous....That's prob 1 of many houses she has in her ''portfolio''


Note:imo i think tiger is going to get his mojo back this year!I picked him in my golf pool this year....he is going to be a force now that this scandal has fully passed.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> I think you need to reframe. If I had $100 million, I would be OK with putting 25% into my home. T*hat might involve buying a fixer-upper.
> *
> 
> Oh I see..you would buy a $25 millon fixer-upper...and how much of the remaining 75 million would you spend on it to "fix it up"?
> ...


Location, location, location...that is what drive up real estate prices in
key cities (not Detroit or Cleveland). 

Now here is the 15 million dollar question..if Elin bought this 15 mil "fiixer upper" and razed it to the ground and built another 15 million dollar
house that suited her on top of it..how much would that house be
worth in future resale?
Note: this IS NOT a trick question.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> It's all very good for the economy! Spend, spend, spend and south Florida has been especially hard hit. She is just trying to do her part.


Uh..do what part?...acting the poor-cheated-on-wife-that-has-a boyfriend-
for-every-room..part? 

Cost of Fla Palm Beach property:15 million
Rear estate commission" (assume 5%..$750k)
Razing costs and hauling off rubble $250K
Building new foundation $150K
Building new custom home $10 million (add $700K for gold plated water taps)
imported granite counter tops, two curved staircases (one up and one down)
5 bathrooms, california kitchen,Deluxe wine cellar for those $200+ bottles
of wine for entertaining..
Building reflecting pool: $75K
Building supergym for boyfriends: $100K+
Building quarters for butleer/maid $250K
Optional:
6 car garage instead of 2
Horse stable and trainer
Mini-Putt


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> It's all very good for the economy! Spend, spend, spend and south Florida has been especially hard hit. She is just trying to do her part.


Uh..do what part?...acting the poor-cheated-on-wife-that-has-a boyfriend-
for-every-room..part? 

Cost of Fla Palm Beach property:15 million
Rear estate commission: (assume 5%..$750k..she doesn't pay that)
Razing costs and hauling off rubble $250K
Building new foundation $150K
Building new custom home $10 million (add $700K for gold plated water taps)
imported granite counter tops, two curved staircases (one up and one down)
5 bathrooms, california kitchen, Deluxe wine cellar for those $200+ bottles
of wine for entertaining..Custom bar with "jungle-Tiki room"...
Building reflecting pool: $75K
Building supergym for boyfriends: $100K+
Building quarters for butleer/maid $250K
Optional:
6 car garage instead of 2
Horse stable and trainer
Mini-Putt
Tree house with trucked in 50 year old oak tree..

a K-car?
a green dress? A Garfunkel to hang in the hall
a fur coat..but not a rear fur coat..that's cruel..
Some Grey Poupon fancy ketchup to put on the KD?
a chaufeur to drive her limo to the store..because it costs more


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep pretty much all of that stuff except the 'poor cheated on wife' bit. I think she could have 20 boyfriends in each room and sounds like she would still not be anywhere near catching up with her sleazy ex. Oh yeah but sure we can forgive him he is a great golfer. I'm sure his children will take great solace in that as they grow up. Sounds like you think that she has done something wrong in their relationship.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't have a problem with people being wealthy and spending their money friviously, however I do have a problem with unnecessary waste. That's all we need in this world is to chop down another few hundred trees to tear down and rebuild a pefectly good, million dollar mansion. Lets see how quickly we can use up our resourses. 

Never thought of myself as an environmentalist until I read this article.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Perfectly good? Not so sure. Listing says the house was built in 1932 of wood in south Florida. Tax assessment says that the land is worth almost 10 million so ripping it down is almost certainly the way to go for the super rich. True that it would be nice if we could all live with a tiny footprint but that is definitely not what the American dream is all about. When the president says go shopping to help your country you know we are in some serious trouble!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> Yep pretty much all of that stuff except the 'poor cheated on wife' bit. I think she could have 20 boyfriends in each room and sounds like she would still not be anywhere near catching up with her sleazy ex. Oh yeah but sure we can forgive him he is a great golfer. I'm sure his children will take great solace in that as they grow up. *Sounds like you think that she has done something wrong in their relationship*.


Ah you could be a female in sheep's (Leaf's) clothing? 

If she was a really a good wife, Tiger would be going straight home after the tournaments to her. Obviously money corrupts everyone eventually..Tiger..he was perhaps not so innocent in this sad state of affairs, but probably neither was she.

So as a consequence..her runs around, she runs around and the lawyers
and real estate agents win. Too much media exposure, flashing of clevage
that sort of thing..here is one case, where the middle easterners have
an upper hand in controlling their women. 

Ok...I got my flame proof suit on..bring it on!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mind_business said:


> I don't have a problem with people being wealthy and spending their money friviously, however I do have a problem with unnecessary waste. *That's all we need in this world is to chop down another few hundred trees to tear down and rebuild a pefectly good, million dollar mansion.* Lets see how quickly we can use up our resourses.
> 
> Never thought of myself as an environmentalist until I read this article.


Million dollar mansion? Excuse me, but she bought it for 15 million. A milliom dollar house wouldn't be
so bad..even if it didn't have 8 bathrooms!

Well put it this way..if she didn't help chop down those treess..some other
frivolous wealthy spender would..it's like trying to save gas...sure you think
you are doing the right thing by leaving the car at home and taking public
transit..BUT..somebody else will burn that gas for you!..so in the end..
what have you accomplished from your frugality and trying to be green?

Nothing!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> Perfectly good? Not so sure. Listing says the house was built in 1932 of wood in south Florida. Tax assessment says that the land is worth almost 10 million so ripping it down is almost certainly the way to go for the super rich. *True that it would be nice if we could all live with a tiny footprint but that is definitely not what the American dream is all about. * When the president says go shopping to help your country you know we are in some serious trouble!


Well eventually we all get to "live" in a tiny 3' x 6' x 8 foot deep "footprint".

American Dream...getting overpaid for what you do, greed, more greed, frivolous spending, extravangant lifestyle
and running around with everyone else..including their wives...ah the great society...so deep in debt..but
party on folks..party on.

So while the living is good and the money is coming in..from marrying the young and not so clever (golfers), why not take advantage...if you can... $100 million ain't bad pay for a few years of playing the part of a wife.

Tiger, well lets say, he should have picked better than he did.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't say that the current TV version of the American Dream is anything to be aspired to. As to flaming you, I don't think that is really necessary.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone is stirring the pot... Carve

I would get in a little fun banter but I'm working off of 3 hours sleep and am making a prime rib dinner for my in laws by myself, as I was up all night waiting for not so dear hubby who decided to not come home until 5am this morning because he went out drinking  The family is his btw 

At this point I am rather grouchy, otherwise I would have taken the bait.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Someone is stirring the pot... a little fun banter but I'm working off of 3 hours sleep and a*m making a prime rib dinner for my in laws by myself,* as I was up all night waiting for not so dear hubby who decided to not come home until 5am this morning because he went out drinking  *The family is his btw [/B
> 
> At this point I am rather grouchy, otherwise I would have taken the bait.*


*

Rather grouchy? You are an angel to go to that trouble to fix a nice prime rib roast <carve slurps thinking about it> and entertaining his family....Bad! Bad boy! => P.A's Hubby.

Call it whatever you want PA. All i'm saying here is that the bigger they are the harder they fall..and in most cases it's temptation of the flesh that brings them down. 

For 100 million over a lifetime, Tiger could have had a babe on each arm, (the young and not so smart ones) each day, and had his jollies with them. Instead he was hooked by someone who was just after money..and wanted most
of it. The legal jackals got quite a bit if as well. In the end, he managed to survive financially, but he chose the wrong one, so he got cut down quite a bit...
...but if he can afford mansions with all sorts of upgrades he's not doing too badly for whacking a white ball down the fairways.

If hubby was drinking all night, then he has some issues to grind the axe
with you. I'm not a marriage counsellor and never played on on TV, and as you know from my experience with tying the knot for 22 years, there are other issues that come up in a marriage over the years..

...but P.A..I'll say this...as God is my witness..right now in my late stage of life..I would "kill" for a good cook and someone to watch over me <carve with tears in eyes> ..that is worth more than any money in the world..because as
time goes on..you realize that life is short and in the end, what you don't spend..you can't take with you anyway!*


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey carv,i think tiger falls under "not normal" and up until the scandal he was pretty much bullet proof 1)young,best athelete in the world perhaps,winning majors and breaking records.There was a thread on here about whiz kids(tiger is via golf world) you could say tiger was built early for his life.His dad was a drill sargent(he trained tiger) in the army and its fair to say tiger lived in a bubble almost packaged for greatness,he was on letterman when he was 4 yrs old!hitting golf balls.

Anyways he never had a ''youth'' he was famous before he was a teenager,similar to a micheal jackson anyways i would bet tiger went through that crisis to break away.....the world put him on a pedestal...the world bought into his perfect imagine,the rolex commercials,buick,accenture,and the big one nike.Im not saying he was'nt at fault but when the world learned about the affairs ect it broke his god like persona.He is human and made mistakes like every human,elin must of understood what the challenges were going to be entering that marriage, like you say he had women and porn stars ect throwing themselfs at him....


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

carverman said:


> Well eventually we all get to "live" in a tiny 3' x 6' x 8 foot deep "footprint"....


Not if you care about ecology.

BTW I think these child stars all tend to have problems growing up. Give anybody lots of money at a young age and watch them self-destruct.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

carverman said:


> Call it whatever you want PA. All i'm saying here is that the bigger they are the harder they fall..and in most cases it's temptation of the flesh that brings them down.
> 
> For 100 million over a lifetime, Tiger could have had a babe on each arm, (the young and not so smart ones) each day, and had his jollies with them. Instead he was hooked by someone who was just after money..and wanted most
> of it. The legal jackals got quite a bit if as well. In the end, he managed to survive financially, but he chose the wrong one, so he got cut down quite a bit...
> ...but if he can afford mansions with all sorts of upgrades he's not doing too badly for whacking a white ball down the fairways.



I do agreeing with you on Tiger the bigger they are the harder they fall. However, your previous comment (didn't take the time to find the quote), where if his wife was being a good wife, he wouldn't be out, I totatally disagree. There are just some guys (and gals) that are wired that way, and to not fault of the spouse, the one is just going to be an @$$. I don't know nor neccessarily agree that his ex wife married him for the money. If my hubby did what Tiger did, I would try to take everything I could just on principle.



carverman said:


> Rather grouchy? You are an angel to go to that trouble to fix a nice prime rib roast <carve slurps thinking about it> and entertaining his family....Bad! Bad boy! => P.A's Hubby.
> 
> 
> *If hubby was drinking all night, then he has some issues to grind the axe
> ...


Hubby knows that I was not very happy and his family was quite shocked that I was still cooking for them after only 3 hours of sleep, when he went drinking.

I'm not too concerned with hubby going out. He hardly ever does that, it was one of those that the night got away from him. I used to go on a little bender myself. I was mainly grouchy because he told me he would be home soon (at 2am), and I was worried, and wanted to make sure he was okay. So when I waited 3 hours later, I was rather miffed. I would have been fine if he would have just told me he was staying at a friends out, and I didn't stay up and worry. 

Carve: if you were in my parts of the woods, I would definately cook for you AND I would bring out one of the nice bottles of wine. I think you need to have a talk with hubby to remind him how good he does have it. . At least tell him, he's replaceable, and that I'm a great catch.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> If my hubby did what Tiger did, I would try to take everything I could just on principle.


Interesting, I know that after my 3 day divorce-from-hell where the female judge decided to hit me as hard as she could legally...I was devasted that this kind of thing can happen in Canada..not only did I have to pay the
ex $8300 for 5% per annum interest Sept 1, 1994 to April 9th 1998), the lawyers dragged it out..but I also had to pay $15K of her legal costs on top of mine! The judge nor the lawyers cared if I was broke and living on the street..they just wanted their money..that's what 22.5 years of marriage boiled down to..3 days in divorce court arguing over money. 
I heard from a friend that she knew and I knew, that she gloated after the divorce, (while vacationing in the Bahamas), that "she found a female judge that stuck me good!"




> Hubby knows that I was not very happy and his family was quite shocked that I was still cooking for them after only 3 hours of sleep, when he went drinking.


If hubby's family was coming for dinner, he should have been there at home
to helo you any way he could..not out drinking! That's can drive a wedge
into any good marriage! 



> I'm not too concerned with hubby going out. He hardly ever does that, it was one of those that the night got away from him. I used to go on a little bender myself. I was mainly grouchy because he told me he would be home soon (at 2am), and I was worried, and wanted to make sure he was okay. So when I waited 3 hours later, I was rather miffed. I would have been fine if he would have just told me he was staying at a friends out, and I didn't stay up and worry.


What would hubby say, IF you went out drinking with your friends and didn't show up until 5am in the morning, when his family was coming over and he had to make dinner?..hmmmm?



> Carve: if you were in my parts of the woods, I would definately cook for you AND I would bring out one of the nice bottles of wine. I think you need to have a talk with hubby to remind him how good he does have it. . At least tell him, he's replaceable, and that I'm a great catch.


Ah that nice $200 bottle of wine that you have been talking about for special occassions? As a disabled single man in the last 25% of his life, I really miss a care-ing person...but it's too late for me...what I have to worry about now..is getting through the next few years left from a wheelchair! Sometimes I wish I couldjust get put down..just like our beloved
pets..I've lived my life..and maybe it's time to move on....


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I am a VERY VERY patient wife, so something like this wouldn't be the grounds of us splitting up. There are actually very few things that I would split with hubby for, and he knows them. Pulling a Tiger would be one of them... 

Yes, I do agree that hubby should have been home helping. It actually wasn't his plan to out drinking, he doesn't do it often, and hardly ever to this point. He was suppose to give a pick a friend and give him a ride. It just ended up they went out for a bite, and ended up with waaaaaaaay too much to drink. I think the biggest deal with this was more the fact that I waited up because he was supposed to be home soon, as he told me, and confirmed when I sent him messages, and I ended up waiting up all night. I actually would have been okay with everything else if I wasn't so sleep deprived. On the plus side, he was actually much more helpful (once he was up), than normal. 

Interesting question on if the situation was reversed. I can't imagine that ever happening as I'm the one that does all the fancy dinners here. There have been times where I have gone out too late, and not come home in the best state, he's been fine with it. He would be miffed most about the sleep deprivation too.


All is back to normal here.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

donald said:


> Hey carv,i think tiger falls under "not normal" and up until the scandal he was pretty much bullet proof.
> He is human and made mistakes like every human,elin must of understood what the *challenges were going to be entering that marriage, like you say he had women and porn stars ect throwing themselfs at him*....


Gee...Tiger "not normal"? I wish I could be "not normal" just like him...
I'm struggling along on a declining pension and health.

Now if I was Tiger's age with what I've learned from the school of hard knocks (and I've had a few of these along the way)..and I had even 1/10..hey.wait a minute here..I don't want to give people the impression that I'm greedy...
(I'll settle for just 1/20th of the money that Tiger still has...and women and porn stars were throwing themselves at me because of my good looks and handsome physique)...why would I want to get married in the first place?

Getting married means having to compromise..trading your freedom for some kind of security of having one person (generally of the opposite sex living with you/bed warmer), and not having to deal with "howdy dos"..each time
a fresh face comes along in your busy schedule...

Me??..I would just like to "mambo #9 through life"..and make it as sleazy as possible..

MAMBO #9 
========
One, two, three, four, five
Everybody in the car, so come on
Let's ride to the liqueur-store around the corner
The boys say they want some gin and juice
But I really don't wanna
Beerbust like I had last week
I must stay deep
Because talk is cheap
I like Angela, Pamela, Sandra and Rita
And as I continue you know
They are getting sweeter
So what can I do I really beg and you my Lord
To me flirting it's just like sport, anything fly
It's all good let me dump it
Please set in the trumpet

Chorus:
A little bit of Monica in my life...
A little bit of Erica by my side
A little bit of Rita is all I need
A little bit of Tina is what I see
A little bit of Sandra in the sun
A little bit of Mary all night long......
A little bit of Jessica here I am
A little bit of you makes me your man

Yee Haa!!!...never mind the end of the world in December 2012..we
gots some livin' to do!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Interesting question on if the situation was reversed. I can't imagine that ever happening as I'm the one that does all the fancy dinners here. There have been times where I have gone out too late, and not come home in the best state, he's been fine with it. He would be miffed most about the sleep deprivation too.
> 
> 
> *All is back to normal here*.


Alrighty then! All's well that ends well.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Further update on Elins "palace that she bought for a measely 12 mil.

<from online sources>
Elin Nordegren appears to be building an* essentially identical house to replace the $12.3-million mansion she had demolished in North Palm Beach* — but she had a couple of good reasons for getting rid of the old one.

Turns out the house, built in the 1920s, didn't comply with current building codes designed to keep the place together in case of a hurricane, and it would have cost more to renovate than to rebuild, her builder told People.

"We had an architect and a structural engineer out here and everyone agreed that it made more sense — structurally and economically — to tear it down and start over," Dan Reedy of Onshore Construction and Development told the mag.nd then they found the bugs. Termites and carpenter ants, to be specific. Nordegren had given a local Habitat for Humanity chapter four weeks to strip fixtures, cabinets and hardware from the six-bedroom house, and the volunteers were the ones to make the creepy, crawly discovery.

"When we pulled out the windows, *the bugs were everywhere,"* Bobbi Blodgett, Habitat's director of deconstruction, told People. (The Ministry pauses a moment to shudder.)

TMZ obtained drawings submitted tothe Palm Beach County's Department of Planning, Zoning & Building that show the exterior of the new house looking similar to what was there — and why not? It was pretty darned beautiful. And that's without being able to see the soon-to-manifest couple of Jacuzzis, the wine cellar or the grotto. *Not to mention nine bedrooms to replace the six originals *and any number of other changes inside) — *plus three guest bungalows to boot.*

Also, for those with sticker shock, keep this in mind: One peek at an L.A. County property tax bill will serve as a reminder that with almost any property, *the land is worth way more than the shack sitting on it, no matter how swell that shack may be.*

So the $12.3 million Elin paid was not really the value of the house she knocked down — and as far as we can tell, that acre or so of oceanfront property remained intact. <end of extraction>

Hmmmm??? why 9 bedrooms?..she can really only sleep in one bedroom at a time?
unless..of course, she hires the "Village People" dancers from "ChipnDale's" to occupy each bedroom..like the guys that that sang "YMCA"! and "In the Navy"

Lets see here..who can Elin get to fill those bedrooms?

bedroom #1 (Elin's retreat "feeling like a little girl" safehaven)
bedroom #2 The Policeman
bedroom #3 The Fireman
bedroom #4 The hardhat (construction worker)
bedroom #5 The sailor
bedroom #6 The Cowboy
bedroom #7 The Indian chief
bedroom #8 The motorcycle rider
bedroom #9 ???? Elvis?? Elin..you have quite the libido!


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting topic. But the earnings of Tiger Woods is not the highest in the golf industry. There are other players with bigger rich bill


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

RichmondMan said:


> Interesting topic. But the earnings of Tiger Woods is not the highest in the golf industry. There are other players with bigger rich bill


We weren't discussing the highest earnings golf pros...just the Tiger and his ex-wife and the extravagant life style of these Americans, where the money corrupts their common sense. Instead of donating some money to chariity,
they continue to show their disregard for those that may be suffering by just plowing more money into the ground...as in Elin's case....13.2million to buy the property and raze the house..filling up land fill..what a waste!

What complete idiots..she and Tiger both deserve each other for their excesses.

Now give me a down to earth lady like PA..who is patient and understanding..even when hubby is out all night..drinking with his buddies...greater love hath no man..well woman in this case.....
Of course hubby better not be tempted by the dark side...otherwise..greater fury (revenge) hath no woman than a woman scorned.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Now give me a down to earth lady like PA.


I see that you gave up on MoneyGal.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I see that you gave up on MoneyGal.


Well, no,.but she's always very busy"counting her money"...actually I did at one
time propose marriage to her...in a platonic way of course..but she is already
spoken for...and I don't have any money to bring into the equation these days.


----------



## ILT (Jan 31, 2011)

Don´t forget that everything is started by the fashion. Also popular sportsmen were created with the mass media and fashion. In our country, the fashion is not a big mainstream as in Britain, Italy or US. On the other hand, many people (also rich people) have a positive relation to the fashion in Canada. Today’s post will pay tribute to the people whose names are synonymous with fashion. I guess lifestyle + fashion = rich and famous


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ILT said:


> Don´t forget that everything is started by the fashion.
> I guess lifestyle + fashion = rich and famous


HuH???? what does this have to do with Tiger Woods and his now divorced..
and very rich extravangant wife Elin? We were talking about destroying 12 million dollar houses to build 20 million dollar houses that will sell for 30 million eventually because of who they are.


----------

